# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  ρυθμιση πικαπ

## papkir

καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα στα "δωρα του Θεου"
εχω ενα πικαπ σανυο τπ 1012 θελω να ρυθμισω τις αποστασεις του βραχιονα απο το πλατω και την αποσταση της βελονας απο τον αξονα του βραχιονα μηπως εχει καποιος σερβις μανουαλ η ξερει για να μου πει.
ευχαριστω!

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου *papkir*,
έως ότου βρεθεί το manual, μήπως από τη 'θεωρία' βγάζεις άκρη;
http://www.doitforme.gr/lookfwd/ge99...sic/pickup.pdf

Φιλικά,
Γιλωργος

----------


## betacord85

προχθες βρηκα το ιδιο στα σκουπιδια θα αλλαξω τον ιμαντα και θα σου πω το μανουαλ τι το θες?ριθμισε το βαρος με το χερι το αντισκετινγκ βαλτο στο 2,τι κεφαλη φοραει?την audiotechnica απτο εργοστασιο?

----------


## papkir

παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας , οντως πολυ χρησιμη η θεωρεια οσο για τις ρυθμισεις δεν ειναι και τοσο απλο , εχεια ακομη ενα αντιβαρο καθετα στον αξονα της κεφαλης που δεν ξερω τι ρολο παιζει , εχει χαλασει και το συστημα προσγειωσης και κατεβαινει πολυ γρηγορα και αποτομα οσο για την κεφαλη δεν ξερω τι φοραει εγω του εβαλα μια εκσελ
καθε πληροφορια και βοηθεια δεκτηηη
ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## itta-vitta

Την κεφαλή θα τη ρυθμίσεις έτσι ώστε όταν ο βραχύονας φτάνει στο τέρμα η βελόνα να είναι στο κέντρο του πλατώ, δηλ στο αξονάκι που περνάει ο δίσκος. Δηλ η περίμετρος του κύκλου που διαγράφει ο βραχύονας με τη βελώνα, να περνάει από το κέντρο του άλλου κύκλου που σχηματίζει το πλατώ. Το σύνηθες βάρος μιας κεφαλής είναι από 1,25 - 1,5 γραμμάρια. Θα βάλεις το βάρος του βραχύονα στο -0- και θα φέρεις τον βραχύονα στην οριζόντια θέση. Ύστερα θα δώσεις βάρος 1,25 γραμ. Και αντισκέιτινγκ το ίδιο. Η κεφαλή "θα σου μιλήσει" θα σου πει πόσο βάρος θέλει. Θα παίξεις με το βάρος 1,25 1,35 γραμμ κλπ. Στο σημείο που δεν θα ακούς σκρατς εκεί είναι το ιδανικό βάρος. Αν πάλι το βάρος έρθει λίγο δεν θα ακούς σκρατς αλλά θα χάσεις και τις υψηλές γι' αυτό θα πας από το μεγαλύτερο βάρος προς το μικρότερο. Μη φύγεις προς το μικρότερο βάρος. Το ιδανικό βάρος θα είναι στο σημείο που χάνονται τα σκρατς. Υποτίθεται ότι δεν θα παίξεις κανένα "σκαμένο" δίσκο. Αυτά από κάποιον που μεγάλωσε με το βινύλιο.

----------


## papkir

σ ευχαριστω η-β για την βοηθεια , μ εχεις βοηθησει και παλαιοτερα με την πολυτιμη εμπειρια σου.

----------

